# Caryatid's Art!



## Caryatid (Jan 27, 2017)

Ahoy! Just thought I'd make a thread to post art/things I'm working on as I go along! My  FA account is also ~caryatid but since I see people make personal art threads I thought I'd make one as well!

Idk if I have a  specific "style" since I do kind of tend to fluctuate depending on medium and subject!
Over the past week  I've been doing traditional pen line art and coloring in photoshop for some avians and dragon-inspired character things




















I like doing really detailed pen work, but I also like doing more cartoony stuff as well! Lots of Birds, yay
















Also lately aside from just doing character stuff I'm interested in playing with environments and setting to establish mood and storytelling!








haha that last one isn't anthro or furry but I really liked how the colors turned out so I decided to repost it here! Backgrounds and perspective can be really hard and challenging but I think they're really fun and can really add to a picture. Hope you guys can enjoy!


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 27, 2017)

Colored the phoenix pic for Chinese New Year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also finished the crane as well.





I like having the rich, deep colors for the phoenix and the cooler, more subdued ones for the crane


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 28, 2017)

I drew some friends' fursonas from a (surprisingly, non-furry related) groupchat I'm in, haha


----------



## MrFranco (Jan 30, 2017)

Your drawings are so lovely!


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 30, 2017)

MrFranco said:


> Your drawings are so lovely!


Thank you so much!!! I hope to have more to post later!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 30, 2017)

Vibrant colors and really really good drawings :3


----------



## Caryatid (Feb 19, 2017)

anyway, something that's not birds for once–some more angry dragon sketch
ay


----------



## Caryatid (Feb 21, 2017)

Not furry, but i'm very proud of how the colors turned out on this one! It's 2017 and homestuck isn't cool anymore but gahh
Based of the paintings of Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema


----------



## Mobius (Feb 21, 2017)

Caryatid said:


>


Ooh, biting~
kinky.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Your dragons are lovely!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh, wow. Just wow. This art really gave me a bit of a nostalgia feeling from that of Robin Hood. Maybe even a bit of Kung Fu Panda too due to the different species used.

This is some really good art right there. Keep it up, Cary-chan!


----------



## Caryatid (Feb 24, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Your dragons are lovely!


Thank you!! I've never really drawn dragons that much before and I was pleasantly surprised by how fun they are to draw! I will probably do more haha


----------



## Caryatid (Feb 24, 2017)

Mobius said:


> Ooh, biting~
> kinky.


HahaA indeed ;D I blame some groupchat friends for the suggestion but im glad it led to a nice drawing


----------



## MoonMagpie (Feb 26, 2017)

OhhHHH MY GOD BIRBS!

(These are amazing! I love your style. I wish I had your looseness!)


----------



## Caryatid (Feb 27, 2017)

MoonMagpie said:


> OhhHHH MY GOD BIRBS!
> 
> (These are amazing! I love your style. I wish I had your looseness!)


YES BIRBS!!! And thank you so much! Yeee ahah I wish i could be as precise/tight as some of the artists I see here but I guess... embrace yr style I suppose? thank you very much!!


----------

